# Khorne Force!



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

After buying the Dark Vengeance I thought to make a Khorne force out of thous models finally got my self to do some work on them. I really like the idea I have for the daemon prince. Making him flying above the lava like that. I think its going to look really awesome when hes painted.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/10...-is-coming.html




























Feed your Imagination!
Brovatar.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I look forward to seeing this develop.
Good luck!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

They are getting more red !

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/10/its-getting-really-red-in-here.html




























Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

amazing work love the prince reminds me of an evil titan with his two daemonic axes


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Man the daemon prince pose is GOLD. very dynamic and badass, very khorne! Just so you know, i might really well end up stealing you idea


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Man the daemon prince pose is GOLD. very dynamic and badass, very khorne! Just so you know, i might really well end up stealing you idea


I'm glad ^^

So I had some time on my hands and went about painting few CSM to the finish. They Still need few details finished up but i just couldn't help myself from sharing them with you. I like those gore-loving maggots do you?

Full blog article: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/gift-for-khorn.html




























IF you want don't want to miss any updates of my work, follow me on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely work on those mate. Love the smoothness of the color tones.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So here it is as requested by few people.
A tutorial on how i painted up those red maniacks:
http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/how-to-paint-khorne-space-marines.html




























Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking spectacular may have to actually do some painting myself.

What paints are you using for the cloth?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Bleached bone.

New Wip pic:



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work mate!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Here they come.... Get ready!

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/chaos-lays-waste-to-lands-of-men.html



















Few days and It will be completed.
Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello guys I would really like to invite you all to Den of Imagination's Khorne Week!

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-1.html

"Blood for the Blood God!
Skulls for the Skull Throne!",
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Khorne week continues....
I present the Hellbrute of Khorne gallery: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-2-hellbrute.html










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Daemon prince is getting some color. Just a teaser for you.

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-3-dp-wip-pics.html










Btw what do you think about Khorne Week so far, good idea?

_"Blood for the Blood God!"_
Brovatar


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Holy mother of Darwin they look amazing, the mark of khorne on the hellbrutes shoulder looks particularly good. did you do a glaze of yellow over it or something to get that effect?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

airbrushed some yellow paint over it.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

awesome job dude, keep it up!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Chaos Chosen of Khorne

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-4-khorne-chosen.html










...more coming soon.
Brovatar.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those guys look boss man!!! Very nice tonal quality to the red.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Some good looking chaos mate - Shame about your choice of god; Tzeentch always has room for a great painter! *Hint Hint*


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Your daily dose of Chaos

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-5-kranon.html



















Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am loving the dark gritty feel of these guys.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Chaos Space Marines of Khorne!

Blog Gallery: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CKmhZlugvos/UMHXH_K54tI/AAAAAAAADDY/bmNhJZ-4I7U/s400/ChsmoK01.JPG











If you like this Follow me on Facebook its free : https://www.fb.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination and Blood for the Blood god,
Brovatar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Very inspiring!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys oki so the last piece of the puzzle is done. Tomorrow you will see the Full Legion painted all up and on an awesome display board.

More photos over here: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-7-daemon-prince.html





































If you like this feel free to share this.
Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work. I'm liking the aspring champion.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I present you the Chaos Legion. Uf that was a lot of work but the result is pleasing hope you like.

FULL GALLERY: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/khorne-week-8-lake-of-fire.html




























IF you like you can like my facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Insanely good. You have my hearty congratulations!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

A legion worthy of the blood god himself, khorne is pleased


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Great looking stuff - care to share your lava making secrets?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

No secret few layers of pva glue ^^ and some bids for bubbles.


----------

